# Wishing you all a more positive baby filled 2008



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi all

Wishing all of you a better, happier 2008.  2007 has been really tough for many of us on this site so hopefully 2008 will be a new chapter filled with lots of happy stories!!

Happy New Year - hoping it's a bumper baby harvest!

Love & hugs

Shopping Queen

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

I'm hoping for a year filled with happy news for all of us on this thread.  My hope is to be either pg or near the top of the waiting list in 12 months time.

I know I've got 3 babies being born to friends/family to get through which could be tough depending on what happens at our review.


----------



## shoppingqueen (Nov 22, 2007)

Good luck Cate

Hope 08 ur year!


SQ

XXX


----------



## Dahlia (Oct 29, 2007)

Happy New Year Shoppingqueen,

Heres hoping for that bumper baby harvest.Have a Happy and healthy one,

Dahlia x


----------



## Cate1976 (Oct 29, 2007)

Hoping for a happier 2008 for all of us who've had a tough 2007. IF is heartbreaking but at least we have each other. I've also ahd a laugh with friends I've made on FF.


----------

